# Decent Quiet cpu cooler for ryzen 7 1700 at 4ghz



## gasolin (Feb 16, 2018)

I have the noctua nh-d15 se am4 cooler  for my ryzen 7 1700 and a asus prime x370 pro mb.

I upgraded from the ryzen 1600 to the 7 1700 and i think it can do 4.0 ghz BUT at just under 1.400 volt my cpu cooler with the ryzen 1600
start to get noisy and temps get to high for my taste 1.36250volt and llc 3 is fine for me with my ryzen 1600

Currently llc 3 or 4 , 1.3250volt and 3.9ghz is okay (not 100% stabel at 3.900ghz,fluctuation a little bit, not much though)

If i want something cooler and equally as quiet as my notua (silent freak, hate aio pump coil whine) what would you recommend?

One problems i have with my asus prime x370 pro mb is that it starts at 75c with fans on 100% (no way to change that), i don't like that and don't want to use other fanspeed software since it's so easy to adjust fans speed and hit save in the bios, speedfan you have to do sooo much nerdy advanced things to get better control over the fans,cpu cooler, it's fare from making a fan curve hit save and that's it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thermalright, Scythe, Cryotech, Xigmatek, Thermaltake, Cooler master, look up reviews, or switch out fans for glidestrwams or get a AIO.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 16, 2018)

I don't need suggestion to get a aio or read reviews

I would like some suggestions what to look at as a better cpu cooler than what i have 

ps i hate high pitched aio pumps


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 16, 2018)

gasolin said:


> If i want something cooler and equally as quiet as my notua (silent freak, hate aio pump coil whine) what would you recommend?


As far as I know, there is no better air cooler than the D15.  You might find a degree here, or a dB there, but there's nothing that is a real increase from the D15.  You might want to take a look at the https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CRYORIG/R1_Ultimate/ review and see how the D15 stacks up against the other high end CPU coolers in that review. 
Your best bet is water cooling with a variable speed D5 pump, lots of radiator surface area, and low speed fans.

Also, make sure your case is well ventilated.


----------



## infrared (Feb 16, 2018)

tbh the noctua D15 you already have is probably the best option for you, quiet and pretty close to AIO/WC levels of performance. At 4.0ghz/1.4v that cpu is going to be outputting about 140w at full load, no matter what cooling solution you go with there's going to be some noticable fan noise at full load. 

Maybe a PWM controlled D5 pump and lots of radiator area so fan speed can be kept low.. Edit- blue beat me to the suggestion lol.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 16, 2018)

infrared said:


> tbh the noctua D15 you already have is probably the best option for you, quiet and pretty close to AIO/WC levels of performance. At 4.0ghz/1.4v that cpu is going to be outputting about 140w at full load, no matter what cooling solution you go with there's going to be some noticable fan noise at full load.
> 
> Maybe a PWM controlled D5 pump and lots of radiator area so fan speed can be kept low.. Edit- blue beat me to the suggestion lol.



No,yes mabye in normal aplicationtions but at 1.3250 volt and 3.9ghz it uses according to Hwmonitor in ibt high-maximum,prime small fft up to about 165 watt that's worst case senario at that voltage and ghz


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 16, 2018)

if the D15 aint doing it for You, you need more cooling power, which is gonna be one of those pumps you so hate


----------



## gasolin (Feb 16, 2018)

I don't hate any particular pump, just those that are noise,high pitched

I don't have any magic ryzen 7 1700 or some fantastic mb where i can tweak it to something like 1.300 volt  and 4ghz



jboydgolfer said:


> if the D15 aint doing it for You, you need more cooling power, which is gonna be one of those pumps you so hate



I do get above 70c with ibt and that often makes the fans spin to max rpm for a few sec and then goes down.

Not shure what max temps are (throttle) mabye it's 75, theres luckily no temp offset with a ryzen 7 1700, what i see is what the temps are. Im trying with my asus gtx 1070 strix to get 4k gaming pc score both in time spy and firstrike (standard) im very close to my gpu's limited

Time spy 1.0

Fire strike 1.1

30% is where i feel my cpu cooler is very silent, not just under avarage or okay silent, 60% is just under 1000rpm


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2018)

As many have said, you have one of the top air coolers available on the planet today.

As a side note, you are complaining about noise found while stress testing on synthetic applications.  When it comes time to use it daily or game on it, the noise will be much less, as things like IBT put a load on the CPU which is much more than what you will see day to day. Unless you built the PC just to run stress testing, I feel you are overthinking things a bit much.

Moving to an AIO.... Will cost you more than the D15 did to get better performance, and you will only gain 1-3 degrees advantage. Custom water cooling will cost 3-4 times what the D15 did, and if you are really lucky, you will see 5-10 advantage under synthetic tests. When it comes to daily usage, you will find the difference between AIOs and custom loops gets closer.

I say stick with what you got for a bit, and after you are certain the OC is stable with synthetic testing, see if the noise is still bothering you then 

Another point, you show the 1700 is inside of the Fractal Designs chassis, and you are hearing the D15 with the side panels on the chassis?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 16, 2018)

70-75 is fine for IBT, and if you think your D15 is loud at max. fan speed then oh boy, you DO NOT wanna hear AIO coolers in synthetic stress tests.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 16, 2018)

I do want to run my cpu at 4ghz since i noticed a bit low fps compared to my 4ghz ryzen 1600

What are your thoughts on these aio's
Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 240 Fractal Design Celsius S24 EVGA CLC 240 Corsair Hydro Series H110i Corsair Hydro Series H115i (atm cheaper than the Corsair Hydro Series H110i)  Liquid Freezer 240 (4 fans)



cucker tarlson said:


> 70-75 is fine for IBT, and if you think your D15 is loud at max. fan speed then oh boy, you DO NOT wanna hear AIO coolers in synthetic stress tests.



I have 2 x140mm  NF-A14PWM fans in the front of my define r5 i can use for an aio

I know most stock aio are noisy at max rpm (fans) but not all fans have to run at max rpm to keep it cool


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2018)

You would need a 360mm AIO to do better than the D15. Also a ton more noise to get those results.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 16, 2018)

gasolin said:


> I do want to run my cpu at 4ghz since i noticed a bit low fps compared to my 4ghz ryzen 1600
> 
> What are your thoughts on these aio's
> Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 240 Fractal Design Celsius S24 EVGA CLC 240 Corsair Hydro Series H110i Corsair Hydro Series H115i (atm cheaper than the Corsair Hydro Series H110i)  Liquid Freezer 240 (4 fans)
> ...



I have the H110iGTX  ,it's  quiet and very good @ cooling ,but I don't know what kind of temperatures your CPU brings compared to mine ,which is a 4790.   I can run prime 95 for 20+ minutes and if I see 55°C it would be higher than what ive seen.  But again I think my cooler is more meant for bigger CPUs as it's 2011 compatible, and the 4790 doesn't generate much heat in those respects.

If I were you, I would stick with that  D15, it's a beast ,and about as good as it's going to get (within a couple degrees ) short of liquid nitrogen I don't think you're going to find a cooler that doesn't make noise while running intel burn test ,or any other synthetic program meant to maximize cpu strain


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I have the H110iGTX  ,it's  quiet and very good @ cooling ,but I don't know what kind of temperatures your CPU brings compared to mine ,which is a 4790.   I can run prime 95 for 20+ minutes and if I see 55°C it would be higher than what ive seen.  But again I think my cooler is more meant for bigger CPUs as it's 2011 compatible, and the 4790 doesn't generate much heat in those respects.
> 
> If I were you, I would stick with that  D15, it's a beast ,and about as good as it's going to get (within a couple degrees ) short of liquid nitrogen I don't think you're going to find a cooler that doesn't make noise while running until burn test or any other synthetic program meant to maximize cpu strain



Your CPU delivers roughly half the wattage to the cooler as his does. I would hazard to guess, he would see the same temperatures he is seeing now. If not worse.


----------



## erocker (Feb 16, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> You would need a 360mm AIO to do better than the D15. Also a ton more noise to get those results.


Agreed!

With what they want I'd go a step further with a good DDC pump and the rest for a custom loop along with quiet fans.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 16, 2018)

Ibt, prime 95 might be giving more voltage but i do think a pc has to be able to pass ibt,prime95, beacuse it's a harder test than most test's and if it can't you might risk the pc freezing, crashing when you max out your pc.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2018)

gasolin said:


> Ibt, prime 95 might be giving more voltage but i do think a pc has to be able to pass ibt,prime95, beacuse it's a harder test than most test's and if it can't you might risk the pc freezing, crashing when you max out your pc.



Nobody said not to stress test the OC for stability. What I was getting at is wait until you are satisfied with stability, then use the PC and see if the noise and temps are still concerning you


----------



## gasolin (Feb 16, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> Your CPU delivers roughly half the wattage to the cooler as his does. I would hazard to guess, he would see the same temperatures he is seeing now. If not worse.



Im not close to 1.40 volt in the bios but it goes up til 1.45 volt or a bit more accord to cpu-z (might not be as accurate as hwmonitor) and that is close to my limited when i want my cpu to be silent and temps low in everyday usage



sneekypeet said:


> Nobody said not to stress test the OC for stability. What I was getting at is wait until you are satisfied with stability, then use the PC and see if the noise and temps are still concerning you



At 4ghz i don't want temps so high that it's noisy and of course not to hot, it's not just okay when noise and temps are low at low cpu usage

A few days ago i actually had my ryzen 1600 4ghz at 100% usage just multitasking with malwarebytes and kaspersky scanning in the background.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 16, 2018)

As have said by the others D15 you have is already the top air cooler in the market right now going with an equivalent Cryrorig R1 or Phanteks TC14PE would not be much of an improvement you can get maybe 1C or 2C if you are lucky. I am using the D15S btw.

My suggestion is to add another fan to your D15 again at best another 1C or 2C improvement.

It looks like your Ryzen 1700 is a good batch, I got to pump voltage of at least 1.35V to get it stable at 3.7GHz for my Ryzen 1700. I have doubt you can get stable at 4GHz for your chip as Ryzen would hit "voltage" wall at point and it looks like 3.9GHz might be your point since you said it is not exactly stable. You need at least 1.5V on that chip if you lucky to get stable at 4GHz all cores. It is not worth it in my opinion to have voltage past 1.4V.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2018)

Custom loop is the only real performance bettering option out there. Even then you have to go quite large to beat a D15 in noise and performance.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 17, 2018)

AMD Ryzen Cooling Round Up 1500x 1600x 1800x

So 70 c is max?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 17, 2018)

Thermalright, Let Grande Macho CPU cooler is incredible. I use it for 3.82Ghz at 1.4v.  runs prime and stabilises at a shade under 70 degrees.  And it's very quiet.

But it won't do 4Ghz.  Not on my chip.

I'm afraid air might not get you where you want to be.  All depends on your silicon.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 17, 2018)

Im already at 3.9ghz cpu-z


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 17, 2018)

gasolin said:


> Im already at 3.9ghz cpu-z



There is a massive heat spike from 3.9-4Ghz on Ryzen 8 cores.  It was evident in the early days when folk bought into it.  3.8-3.9 is very likely for all 8 cores for most people but the drop off going to 4Ghz (on air especially) is huge.  I can do 3.9 but I need 1.45v and although only prime (and others stress tests) push the temps, I'd rather not run at that voltage.

For reference;

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermalright/Le_Grand_Macho/6.html


----------



## gasolin (Feb 17, 2018)

I just have to try tweaking my cpu,mb, first i hit 3.8ghz on my ryzen 1600 later 3.9ghz and finally 4ghz 

ryzen 7 i wonder how someone can have a  4199 mhz cpu at 1.504 on air (nr 9)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 17, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> I would hazard to guess, he would see the same temperatures he is seeing now. If not worse.





jboydgolfer said:


> *If I were you, I would stick with that D15, it's a beast ,and about as good as it's going to get *



i didnt advocate he switch to mine. actually i said to stay. he mentioned the cooler i spoke of, and i said it was good for MY CPU, but that his D15 would be about as good as its gonna get.

id hazard a bet my cooler is slightly better than the D15, but SO little it wouldnt be worth a change. but thats based on my opinion, and not fact, its just my guess from the hip
now im curious,....im gonna look into it, to see if my instinct was wrong (* looks like i might have been wrong*)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 17, 2018)

As said by everyone else.  

D15 is as good as it gets on air. 

If the CPU isn't throttling then its fine, Find your overclock test for stability and if it doesn't throttle the clock speed then your fine. As all these stress tests tend to use AVX and stress FPUs to extremes which results in higher temperatures. Its why in my reviews here I use AIDA64 extensively.  Stressing CPU / Cache / FPU / Memory vs FPU alone is about 10'C give or take.

So in a heavy FPU load worst case scenario if your hitting 75C under an FPU load your likely only going to hit 65-70c Under a max typical load.

As others have said. Get to the Overclock you want, and test it for stability. If its stable then run a more typical stress test, Cinebench R15 continuously, Aida64 CPU / Cache / FPU / System memory etc that simulates a more realistic work load. You will see lower temps compared to Aida FPU / IBT etc etc. This is an example of not understanding modern hardware. The chance of a workload or game using FPU load continuously is extremely slim. As such its a dead end worst case this is the hottest the CPU will ever get test.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> i didnt advocate he switch to mine. actually i said to stay. he mentioned the cooler i spoke of, and i said it was good for MY CPU, but that his D15 would be about as good as its gonna get.
> 
> id hazard a bet my cooler is slightly better than the D15, but SO little it wouldnt be worth a change. but thats based on my opinion, and not fact, its just my guess from the hip
> now im curious,....im gonna look into it, to see if my instinct was wrong (* looks like i might have been wrong*)



I was pointing out the obvious flaw in the first part of your comment. You say the cooler is good, which it is on low tdp CPUs. Since he was not on such a chip, I felt it needed mentioned that your results could not be used as a stepping stone to what he would see with said cooler.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 17, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> I was pointing out the obvious flaw in the first part of your comment. You say the cooler is good, which it is on low tdp CPUs. Since he was not on such a chip, I felt it needed mentioned that your results could not be used as a stepping stone to what he would see with said cooler.



I see what you were pointing out ,and I was pointing out that it was the same thing that I mentioned in that post " what's good for me, isn't necessarily good for you".

i suppose my point is the redundancy of your reply. it states what i stated already.



jboydgolfer said:


> the 4790 doesn't generate much heat





jboydgolfer said:


> I don't know what kind of temperatures your CPU brings compared to mine



regardless, i digress as its getting off topic.


----------



## infrared (Feb 17, 2018)

gasolin said:


> ryzen 7 i wonder how someone can have a 4199 mhz cpu at 1.504 on air (nr 9)



Most of those cpuz validations are far from stable OC's, it's litterally a case of put voltage as high as you dare, boot with the highest frequency that'll get into windows without blue screening, open cpuz and validate. If you opened _any_ stress test they'd likely insta-crash.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I see what you were pointing out ,and I was pointing out that it was the same thing that I mentioned in that post " what's good for me, isn't necessarily good for you".
> 
> i suppose my point is the redundancy of your reply. it states what i stated already.
> 
> ...



Because those who know are pointing him at the truth of a much larger aio being needed, if not a custom loop. Your post added a glimmer of hope which does not fit the reality of his situation. I guess my point is that outside of "keep the d15" the rest of your post has no bearing on the OPs search. I am not trying to call you out or ignore your context, I just feel that with a glimmer of hope, the OP will waste money to find out what we have all been saying was reality the whole time.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 17, 2018)

infrared said:


> Most of those cpuz validations are far from stable OC's, it's litterally a case of put voltage as high as you dare, boot with the highest frequency that'll get into windows without blue screening, open cpuz and validate. If you opened _any_ stress test they'd likely insta-crash.



Yup. Or try gaming.... Best test.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 18, 2018)

gasolin said:


> I don't hate any particular pump, just those that are noise,high pitched
> 
> I don't have any magic ryzen 7 1700 or some fantastic mb where i can tweak it to something like 1.300 volt  and 4ghz
> 
> ...



Change (case) fans. I can strongly recommend beQuiet! SilentWings 3. If you need high performance cooling at will, get the High Speed versions. They are whisper quiet at 900 RPM, and a hurricane at 2200 RPM, like seriously, I get a GPU that is 5 C cooler (!!) if I turn those up a bit. CPU, similar drop. I've got 3x SilentWings 3 HS 120mm as front intakes (and just a simple low-speed fan as outtake, bc positive case pressure = beneficial).

You already have the pinnacle of air cooling so its either better case airflow, or water. When you go water, you can skip the simple AIO's right away, go custom or get something serious at least, or the temp drop is not noticeable. Most AIO's are similar or worse than the best air.

We share quite similar power/heat to dissipate - I cool a 8700k @ 1.34v (120-140w to dissipate) on a pretty similar air cooler (BQ Dark Rock Pro 3). You should be getting solid results on this cooling, not a temperature struggle, so you saying you do struggle points towards bad case airflow/a higher ambient temp/case temp.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 18, 2018)

The Scyther Mugen Max ($37) and Fuma ($45) meet of beat the $90 Noctual NH-D15 and Cryorig R!.   All4 beat the Corsair h100i thermally while the AIO will be orders of magnitude louder. 

As you can see here, replacing the Noctua 1500 rpm  fans with Phanteks 1200 rpm fans can drop temps 3C or at same 1200 rpm 6C.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/phenteks_f140/3.htm

The Phanteks MP series 1500 shud get you a bit more

I ya going to go water, AIO I can't recommend anything but the Swiftech H series and Phoenix series from EQ with all copper componentry (EK also has an all aluminum series) ... not none of the CLcs with copper blocks and aluminum rads.


----------



## ClockworkOranges (Feb 18, 2018)

New here, found this while trolling around some overclocking advice and thought id make an account and throw my two cents in.

Im surprised no one here has mentioned thermal paste yet, what are you using OP? I was a huge fan of Arctic Silver for many years because "Gold Standard" right? Well then I stumbled upon this paper.

Basically, if you're using AS, its not worth spit and you should consider replacing it right away. They advertise it as having a thermal conductivity of 8.7W/mK, when in reality its closer to 0.94W/mK
Its only transfering approximately a 9th of the energy per mm^2 its "rated" for.

I replaced mine with some Shin-Etsu G751. You can't find the paste mentioned in the paper, but the G751 is the next  best thing, tested at 4.5W/mK, its literally 5 times more conductive than AS5 all things condsidered. I replaced my CPU and GPU paste with this stuff to my extreme pleasure. Asus 970 used to sit above 40 when idle and overclocked, with the fan speed at 40%. Now it Idles around 30C, fan @40%.

I didn't notice as much as a difference with cpu and my H100IV2, but testing with that is a lot harder as the ambient temperature and coolant temperature variables make it a PITA to get true numbers.

Anyhoo, best of luck op!


----------



## Relayer (Feb 19, 2018)

Maybe try reapplying TIM and reseating the cooler?


----------



## gasolin (Feb 20, 2018)

noctua tim


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 20, 2018)

ClockworkOranges said:


> New here, found this while trolling around some overclocking advice and thought id make an account and throw my two cents in.
> 
> Im surprised no one here has mentioned thermal paste yet, what are you using OP? I was a huge fan of Arctic Silver for many years because "Gold Standard" right? Well then I stumbled upon this paper.
> 
> ...



If you get more than 3 C between the regular OEM and best paste, its already a lot. No single thermal paste is going to make or break an OC or regular use. Only bad application of it does; such as leaving a plastic foil in between, overtightening or too loose, and yes it all happens.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 20, 2018)

2 new fans 2c better tim 2 -3c right?







Thermal Kryonaut (-5.6c that's alot)

Do i need better fans or Scythe Fuma ?  I would like to know since i might save a little if new fans or a cpu cooler could be bought from the same place as the tim,thermal paste,grease


----------



## ClockworkOranges (Feb 21, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> If you get more than 3 C between the regular OEM and best paste, its already a lot. No single thermal paste is going to make or break an OC or regular use. Only bad application of it does; such as leaving a plastic foil in between, overtightening or too loose, and yes it all happens.



That rule generally holds true, I'll give ya that. In the end, it is about the watts the cooler can dissipate. Im not saying its a magic wonder cure, but it is something to keep in mind as thermal paste has come a long way since 2010 even, let alone when that paper was published in 08. Making sure you've got a good paste and application will get you far.

Op, what are the ambient temps like where you live, and whats the size of the space your pc is in? I know after playing a few hours of kingdom come, my little computer room gets really stuffy without a window open. Thankfully I'm graced by canadian winters, with the window open the room will hit 13c on the floor sometimes, allowing me to keep my fans at near-stall speed and still have decent cooling.

If you're anywhere hot, you may be SOL.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 21, 2018)

Noctua TIM is already pretty decent 

The best tims on the market vs worst TIM your looking at 4 C

Using pastes available today stuff like Noctua NT-H1 or Arctic MX2 or MX4 IC Diamond etc the gap shrinks to 1-2C with the Majority being 1C apart or less.

1C is not worth spending $10+ to gain.

Not to mention too much or too little paste etc will influence those results. meaning for the majority of situations you would need to be using something like Ceramique 2 and them upgrade to a top tier paste to really see a benefit.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 21, 2018)

ambient temps about 22 c pc case define r5  3 x 140mm noctua pwm fans

$10 for 1c? It's more like 5 c going fron noctua's NT-H1 to Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut

I personally have tried delidding my i7 7700k i don't have today, i didn't noticed any change in temps, people told me that i should have used a liquid metal thermal paste instead of Gelid GC extreme.

I don't want to take a change of using a conductive thermalpaste

I remounted my notuca a few days ago since my ryzen 7 1700 is new, that gives my a chance of remounting,reseating my cooler and at the same time try better tim,thermal paste

Crazyeyereaper only to little makes a difference (or going from avarage thermal paste to one of the best)









(Just for the fun of it)


----------



## kastriot (Feb 21, 2018)

Maybe when 2700  is out you can sell this one and get better oc-able cpu?


----------



## gasolin (Feb 21, 2018)

Oc is not a problem it's the temps at 4ghz,it's after all a 8 core cpu  (3.9ghz is high, 3.8ghz is approved)


----------



## londiste (Feb 21, 2018)

OP, what exactly are you looking for? D15 is as good as it gets for air cooling. As has been said several times already, you can get a degree here or a dba there but nothing significant. Thermal paste an get you a degree or two unless you go for liquid metal that does have some problems of its own. Try to get it off after a while for example.

AIO does not improve thing very much on noise front. You can get lower temps, sure, but that will come at the cost of noise and even then you would need AIO with 360mm radiator to match or exceed your current D15.

If you really want lower temps at same or lower noise level, custom loop is pretty much your only realistic option. D5 and large radiator (at least 360mm) is what you want.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 21, 2018)

lower temps so i can oc to 4ghz, i will start with the thermal paste and go from there

It's the least expensive i could try


----------



## HTC (Feb 21, 2018)

gasolin said:


> *lower temps so i can oc to 4ghz*, i will start with the thermal paste and go from there
> 
> It's the least expensive i could try



I could be wrong but it seems you lucked out on the silicon lottery. If so, then even with custom water cooling you'll be hard pressed to achieve your goal.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 21, 2018)

It's not a problem getting it to 4.0ghz, problem is temps at 4ghz and to tweak  it so it's  100% stable, not just making shure temps are low.

Even if better thermal paste only gives me 2-3 c lower temps, it's still a good start even when i only can run my cpu at 3.9ghz.

I can run it at 3.9ghz hoping for 4.0ghz.

IF i had a real clc like something JayTwoCents would use in a define r5 for a ryzen 7 at 4ghz im pretty shure i could run  it stable at 4ghz if it can handle more than 1.500 volt

I do have to say i would never try to run my cpu above 4ghz not even 4.025 ghz since i do need around 1.500volt for 4ghz


----------



## infrared (Feb 21, 2018)

gasolin said:


> since i do need around 1.500volt for 4ghz


Time to give up on the idea of it being daily usable at 4.0ghz.. that voltage is too high for daily use, 1.50v is benchmarking territory. If you care about that chip at all I'd recommend that you hold back at 1.45v or less, and just adjust clocks to suit. Your temps will be noticeably better too.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 21, 2018)

gasolin said:


> hate high pitched aio pumps


Wat? Had a Corsair H100i for like 3 years, and I have never heard anything coming from the pump, same can be said with the other AIO's that I've been installing for people - quiet as a cemetery.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 21, 2018)

gasolin said:


> ambient temps about 22 c pc case define r5  3 x 140mm noctua pwm fans
> 
> $10 for 1c? It's more like 5 c going fron noctua's NT-H1 to Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
> 
> ...


I have those pastes here and sorry its not 5C I don't know what your smoking but its about 1C difference. If you want to cherry pick examples than a GPU repaste may show a larger benefit but on CPUs the typical delta between NT-H1 and Kryonaut is about 1.2 C across CPU tests. My experience is roughly the samme as has been demonstrated at toms hardware and other reviews of Thermalpaste year after year. The only way to get huge improvements is liquid metal which is a unique product with lower temps but alot of issues to go with it.http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-comparison,5108.html

At one point I had here Kryonaut / GC2 / GC extreme / NT-H1 / MX4 / MX2 / Ceramique 2 / IC Diamond / CM nano paste /  among others the only one that lagged behind was Ceramique 2. Which was bad enough that yes any of the above pastes exhibited a sustained gain.  Remove the Ceramqiue 2 and the average change was 1-2C in a temperature regulated room. So ambients were not influential. Now considering how much modern Intel mainstream CPUs like to spike in terms of temp with the junk TIM under the IHS the difference between all pastes is small enough to end up falling within margin of error.  When an 8700k goes from 88 to 87C under extreme load. Thats a 1.2% difference. even 2C 2.3% difference both are within the typical 3% deviation considered margin of error.

Then factor in Ryzen using solder under the IHS not influencing temps and the difference becomes typical smaller.

Concave or Convex cooler base depending on platform will likely have a bigger difference than paste.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 21, 2018)

Can se i looked at the gpu chart for the thermal paste, not the cpu, stil better though and if i ever want to apply new tim on my gpu i have something that is good.

A bit strange that the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut performs so much better than Noctua NH-T1 on a gpu but not on a cpu


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 21, 2018)

might be late to this thread... but the issue is not the cooler at this point but the case...  The R5 isn't great with thermals, and if you have an open /non blower GPU it will heat that sucker up.

See what the temps are with the front open/taken off and if its substantially lower, you might just want a new case/airflow configuration (like top fans blowing at the cooler).


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 21, 2018)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> At one point I had here Kryonaut / GC2 / GC extreme / NT-H1 / MX4 / MX2 / Ceramique 2 / IC Diamond / CM nano paste /  among others the only one that lagged behind was Ceramique 2. Which was bad enough that yes any of the above pastes exhibited a sustained gain.  .



Agree 100%.  I currently use NT-H1 because its cheap on amazon not because its some world beater.  I've used Antec Silver, IC diamond, the cooler master paste, cryorig paste plus several others over the years.  Any difference was 1c maybe 2c but mostly likely caused by the install and not the paste.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 21, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> might be late to this thread... but the issue is not the cooler at this point but the case...  The R5 isn't great with thermals, and if you have an open /non blower GPU it will heat that sucker up.
> 
> See what the temps are with the front open/taken off and if its substantially lower, you might just want a new case/airflow configuration (like top fans blowing at the cooler).



2x twitch, tidal, tv (not full screen) cam chat and my door open to my balcony i have 36-37 c on my gpu which is oced to 1708mhz and ram 2240mhz, gaming around 70 c as i remember 

Asus gtx 10.. strix doesn't get hot  gtx 1070 ti gtx 1080 gtx 1080 ti


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 21, 2018)

gasolin said:


> 2x twitch, tidal, tv (not full screen) cam chat and my door open to my balcony i have 36-37 c on my gpu which is oced to 1708mhz and ram 2240mhz, gaming around 70 c as i remember
> 
> Asus gtx 10.. strix doesn't get hot  gtx 1070 ti gtx 1080 gtx 1080 ti



No i mean that 70C cooler is radiating heat into the case, and then the D15 is trying to use that same air to cool.

The more efficient your gpu cooler is, the higher the temp in your case; so if the chip isn't staying cool it might just be the airflow setup.


----------



## ClockworkOranges (Feb 22, 2018)

Phanbuey is correct, I would start with that airflow next op. How are your case fans/Cpu Cooler arranged?

For example, I had an fx6100 OC to 4.5 on air, however getting there was pretty painful with a hyper 212.

If i mounted the 212 in the standard "Vertical position" (Fans blowing to the back of the case), it wasn't bad, but I also experimented with mounting it horizontally. Depending on your Main Board and RAM set up, this may not be possible.

In my case, this improved temperatures slightly because I had a blower card and a fan blowing upwards from the bottom of the case. The blower card exhausted most of the hot air, and the 212 actually performed pretty decently. I ran into trouble when I switched to an open air GTX 970, which had no problem heating up the fresh air in my case, forcing my cpu to run 5-6c hotter until i remedied the issue. 

Honestly OP, you will have one hell of a fight on your hands trying to Daily ryzen at 4ghz on air. Thats something the cheaper AIOs struggle with. I would really recommend staying at 3.9 ghz, 4.0 would be nice but with your ambient temp of 22C, I don't see how it would be possible on air. If you could bring that down to 20 or below, that would make a huge difference in the ability of the cooler to exchange heat.

Its winter here in canada, My air temperature sensor on my fan controller is reading 12.3C right now, H100I coolant temp at 18.3C


----------



## gasolin (Feb 22, 2018)

So fare im at 3.9ghz 1.36250volt  (happens also to be what i used for my ryzen 1600 at 4ghz) llc 2 (couldn't pass ibt on llc 1) 71 c the same temps in prime95 small fft, i did reach for a sec 1.428 volt but stayed at max 1.406 ish or lower , as low as 1.384volt cpu-z hwmonitor showing the same vcore.

Im just annoyed that the speed (bus speed and Mhz fluctuates to much, not as stabel as my ryzen 1600 was)

2x140mm in the front and 1x140mm in the back the usually place with a round grill, stock,standard honey comb is cut out to reduce noise, no drive cage (noise).


----------



## ClockworkOranges (Feb 22, 2018)

Dang that airflow doesnt sound half bad.  Do you have any top exhaust on your case? Its generally a good idea to have your incoming pressure slightly higher than your outgoing. 

Jayztwocents(z?) has a pretty good video on airflow optimization, he uses incense to visualize airflow on the camera for you, to help see whats going on with the air outside of the case.


----------



## londiste (Feb 22, 2018)

gasolin, have you tried opening up the top of the case or just removing the sides just to see if it makes a difference?


----------



## gasolin (Feb 22, 2018)

ClockworkOranges said:


> Dang that airflow doesnt sound half bad.  Do you have any top exhaust on your case? Its generally a good idea to have your incoming pressure slightly higher than your outgoing.
> 
> Jayztwocents(z?) has a pretty good video on airflow optimization, he uses incense to visualize airflow on the camera for you, to help see whats going on with the air outside of the case.




To all concerned about  Airflow



londiste said:


> gasolin, have you tried opening up the top of the case or just removing the sides just to see if it makes a difference?



Not reasonly, but i have ordered the slightly better thermal paste that i do want to put on later today, than i can test with the sidepanel  to se if temps are different the way i use my pc, (with the side panel) and without the sidepanel.

Have tested it last night using prime 95 and ibt

I don't have any fans in the top of my pc since i want to keep noise low as it is a "silent" case.

Must admit i don't like the idea of 1or 2 fans at the top as an exhaust fan (vertical) and 3 fans (cpu cooler and rear exhaust fan) is moving air across (horizontal) my cabinet 


Hoping with the temps i have  in my room that i coul get it to under 70 c, 69 would be really good (or just under 75c where the fans on my cpu cooler is surpose to run at 100% when i have vcore around 1.400 volt i think it was 3.9ghz,not shure it was 4ghz)


----------



## londiste (Feb 22, 2018)

gasolin said:


> To all concerned about  Airflow


Convienently, they did not say much about fan speeds or noise (or clock speeds). And, btw that mess in the end is the exact good use case for reference blower


----------



## gasolin (Feb 23, 2018)

Update din't se any improvements in the first test but temps where a little higher in my room than when i took the last test using noctua NH-T1.

Trying to test the temps and noise click noise and other things i had front fans at max without the fan filter,grill (define r5) i put back and wow the air flow, sound from the fans was louder do to the filter,grill.

Made me ask for suggestions for at better pc case 5.25" bays, sound dampening, no side window, something i also wrote was taht i wouldn't mind having 3 front fans for intake.

One suggested me a define r6 (my cabinet is a define r6) i looked at it (have seen it before and read reviews), to my surprise there was space for 3 x120 mm fans, but since i could get the same as the stock defien r5 fans i wanted to buy 4 new fans in 120mm so all fans are the same, idealy i wanted 3x120mm dynamic in the front instad of only 2x140mm and the 140 in the back.

Not a big deal if the fans i ordered are good, since i have 3 noctua fans i could sell and the stock dynamic define r6 fans, alone for the noctua fans i can get more than i payed for the new fans or return the 4 120 mm fans and sellv the 2x140 define fans and gte 2x120mm of the same fans as the stock fans which are dynamic X2 GP-14. I could also use 1 or 2 in the buttom if it gives me better airflow.

I also have an airfilter in the top if i ever deside for fans in the top or a 360 or 420 mm aio,clc cooler + a 6 fan hub

In truns of temsp i can keep my cpu under 75c (72-74) at 3.9ghz but i thing it did reboote doing ibt maximum så i have to tweak some settings.

My define r5 is in 2½ month 3 years old an the thread for gpu,sidepanels and other things lasted alot longer than my nanoxia deep silence, i think it was 1 (first edition)


----------



## londiste (Feb 24, 2018)

Sound dampening and good cooling capabilities are often at odds with one another. I had a 240mm radiator (with heat from 980Ti and i7, so ~350w) in front of Fractal Nano S for a while. Front air filter caused temperatures to be 3-4C higher than without it. Front panel itself caused another 3-4C temp increase.

Also, in that same setup having top open and 2 fans at the top pulling air our ended up being noticeably more silent than with top closed (with single fan at the back of the case). To illustrate the need for case airflow (a fairly extreme example but still). Especially from airflow perspective I would look more at Define S or C than R series from Fractal's lineup.

As long as fan is of decent quality, it is quiet up to 600-800rpm and will be noticeable after that. Noise is somewhat subjective but as long as noise is in focus, that is good enough estimation. Even choice of fans and mounting has a lot of hit and miss. I had really bad experience with Noctua case fans and Fractal cases because somehow while Noctua fans themselves were silent the airflow through Fractal's mesh was whooshing. Same fans were fine in several other cases and softer mounting with silicone mounts did not help.

My search for silence ended with Core P5 and a custom loop with 480 radiator, for now. fans <800rpm at full load while keeping gpu at <50C is what I can be OK with


----------



## gasolin (Feb 24, 2018)

I have bought a define r6, how do you recommend fans in the front 2x140mm or 3x120mm fans, it's the same (except for size) and will run so they are silent.

Have bought 4x120mm fans to run at same rpm and because i think 360mm is better than 280mm fans like an aio, i could cancel the ordet sine they didn't ship them yesterday


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2018)

Not seeing the point in 4ghz on the 1700x. It's only 200mhz over boost. Not worth the hassle IMO.


----------



## gasolin (Feb 25, 2018)

Mine isn't a 1700x it's a 1700, my cpu is running at 3.9ghz all the time, not boosting to 3.8 og 3.9ghz


----------

